# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Ngày lạnh dạo quanh những khu phố ăn đêm ở Đà Lạt - pho an dem da lat

## yeuhanoi

Tôi nghĩ, có lẽ khó có nơi đâu ta có thể đi dạo thoải mái như ở Đà Lạt. Không xe cộ ồn ào khói bụi, khí trời lại dịu mát, có thể ngắm nhìn cỏ cây hoa lá và đồi núi. Chính vì thế mà thú ăn đêm ở Đà Lạt càng trở nên hấp dẫn. Vừa đi dạo ngắm phố đêm, vừa gặm bắp nướng phết mỡ hành hoặc nhâm nhi miếng khoai lang chiên, chuối chiên thơm lừng... Thật thú vị!


(Chợ Âm Phủ - Đà Lạt)
Và, đã nói đến thú ăn đêm ở Đà Lạt, người ta không thể không kể đến chợ Âm Phủ. Khu chợ đó như một vẻ đẹp mờ ảo về đêm. Tên gọi chợ “Âm Phủ” này xuất hiện từ hồi đèn đường ở Đà Lạt còn chưa có nên những người bán đồ ăn khuya hay mượn ánh đèn rạp hát Hòa Bình để làm ăn, từ đó mà tụ tập mua bán ở dọc cầu thang từ khu Hòa Bình xuống chợ Đà Lạt. Mỗi gánh hàng đêm có trang bị thêm một ngọn đèn hột vịt thắp bằng dầu lửa, ánh sáng chỉ vặn nhỏ vừa đủ cho khách thấy có những món ăn gì để lựa chọn. Trong đêm khuya, khi Đà Lạt chìm trong màn sương trắng xóa, nhìn từ xa khu chợ đêm cứ như những đốm sao sáng le lói nên thành tên gọi chợ Âm Phủ là vì vậy.


(Cầu thang khu Hòa Bình)
Nếu bạn có dịp đến chợ Âm Phủ Đà Lạt ăn đêm trong tiết trời lạnh buốt những ngày cuối đông, bạn sẽ được thấy hết cái hay cái đẹp của thành phố này. Chợ Âm Phủ xưa nay không bán những món cao sang, cầu kỳ, chỉ đơn giản là những nồi ốc luộc lá gừng nóng hổi hay bếp than hồng quạt cháy tí tách cùng khô cá, khô mực làm mồi uống vài ly rượu gạo, rượu thuốc, hoặc là trứng vịt lộn và những món bún bánh, mì cháo bình thường. Nhưng cái thú của chợ Âm Phủ là họp để ăn uống, vui chơi từ 7-8 giờ tối kéo dài cho đến tận 3-4 giờ sáng hôm sau. Khách đến đây không phân biệt sang hèn, là ai nấy có thể thoải mái ra vào, tạt qua ăn một chút lót lòng, ngồi nhâm nhi vài ly rượu, hàn huyên với bạn bè, hay một mình đi thưởng thức “món” đêm lạnh Đà Lạt.


(Bánh căn xíu mại)
Đến đây, bạn có thể “luyện Listening-speaking” với cả một “đội quân” chạy xe thồ khuya đón khách. Họ lịch sự như các “Gentleman” thực thụ và nói tiếng Pháp, tiếng Mỹ nhanh như gió, chuẩn không cần chỉnh. Bạn cũng sẽ gặp những nụ cười thật tươi cùng tiếng xuýt xoa của những người lao công quét đường vừa xong việc ghé qua tìm chút lót bụng khi tang tảng sáng. Bạn cũng có thể gặp các nhạc công, ca sĩ vừa rời quán bar, vũ trường ghé vào, vừa ngồi ăn, vừa gõ đũa, gõ chén tạo nên “vài phút ngẫu hứng” rất chi là “đường phố”, hoặc trò chuyện thoải mái với các cô cậu sinh viên ít tiền, nhưng dư sự hồ hỡi và lòng nhiệt tình tuổi trẻ. Sau phút giới thiệu bất ngờ bên bàn ăn, họ có thể cùng bạn lang thang bay bổng cả đêm bên hồ mù sương để kể cho bạn nghe cả một khung trời Đà Lạt. Đặc biệt, đến chợ Âm Phủ, có khi bạn còn có những cuộc hội ngộ bất ngờ với người quen bởi có rất nhiều khách du lịch tìm đến đây vì muốn thưởng thức hương vị đêm Đà Lạt.


(Bánh canh bột lọc kiểu Huế)
Bây giờ, chợ Âm Phủ đã được quy hoạch trong khuôn đất khá rộng, nằm dọc từ cửa chợ Đà Lạt đến bùng binh hồ Xuân Hương. Các món ăn khuya ở chợ đêm Đà Lạt cũng phong phú và đa dạng hơn, với đủ các món ăn ba miền như bún bò Huế, mì Quảng, phở Bắc, bánh canh, hủ tiếu Nam Vang… với giá chỉ từ 10.000-15.000 đồng/tô. Riêng bánh mì ở chợ đêm Đà Lạt đã nổi tiếng từ lâu với món xíu mại cay ngon, giá chỉ 5.000 đồng một ổ. Bạn sẽ rất thích nhìn hai người phụ nữ, một già, một trẻ, vừa nướng bánh, vừa bỏ xíu mại và rau vào bánh mì. Khách đông là thế nhưng dù bạn mua cả chục ổ một lúc thì bạn cũng chỉ đợi chừng 10 phút là có ngay. Đặc biệt, họ tiếp chuyện khách rất nhanh, rất duyên nhưng không hề tính nhầm của bạn dù chỉ một… cắc!

Ngoài chợ Âm Phủ, quanh khu Hòa Bình cũng có các quán ăn đêm đã đi vào tiềm thức của người Đà Lạt và du khách thập phương như miến gà Nga ở đường Nam Kỳ Khởi Nghĩa, phở Hiếu đường Trương Công Định, mì Quang Thanh đường Phan Đình Phùng, hoành thánh mì vằn thắn cạnh rạp Ngọc Hiệp, hay bún bò đường Ấp Ánh Sáng, chè Hé đường Duy Tân... Sau một ngày rảo quanh các con dốc, khi cảm giác đôi chân đã mỏi nhừ vì trót mê mãi chinh phục hồ Xuân Hương, bạn có thể dừng lại bên gánh ốc đầu đường Trương Công Định, kêu dăm ba trứng hột vịt lộn, vài đĩa ốc bươu hay nghêu luộc ăn với chuối xanh rau thơm chấm với nước mắm gừng, cùng nhau chia xị rượu đế nếp. Nếu vẫn thấy chưa chắc dạ, hãy làm thêm tô cháo gà. Nhiều người thích ăn phở bò ở Đà Lạt không chỉ vì hương vị phở hơi khang khác mà còn vì ở cách ăn: ai cũng “phi" thật nhanh để vừa "đua" với cái đói, vừa “đua” với cái lạnh để mỡ bò không kịp đóng váng trên vòm miệng!


(Phở Hiếu và sữa đậu nành quán chị Hoa)
Nhưng thích nhất là được uống ly sữa nóng thơm lừng mùi đậu xanh, đậu nành hay đậu phộng ở các gánh sữa nằm rải rác trên các con dốc dẫn vào khu Hòa Bình hoặc ven bờ hồ Xuân Hương. Uống sữa đậu nành nóng khi trời lạnh đã trở thành một cái thú của những người dạo phố đêm Đà Lạt. Nhiều người vẫn nhớ lắm hàng sữa đậu nành gần hồ Xuân Hương của ông già với chiếc áo len đỏ đã cũ. Cụ có một cái cassette cũng "cổ lai hy", nhưng tiếng hát Khánh Ly vang lên từ cái máy ấy lại hay lạ lùng. Những hàng bán nước luôn bày sẵn nhiều loại bánh ngọt ăn kèm như bánh su, bánh pía, bánh nướng nhân thơm, nhân dừa để khách ăn lót dạ. Trên đường Tăng Bạt Hổ ở trung tâm thành phố, bên cạnh hàng nước đậu của chị Hoa còn quán phở Hiếu có từ thời Giải Phóng, giờ cũng mở cửa bán hàng khá khuya. Ngày thứ bảy, chủ nhật, khu Hòa Bình được dành làm phố đi bộ, khách đi chơi về khuya thường tạt qua làm tô phở cho ấm người.

Đặc biệt ở Đà Lạt, chỗ nào bán thức ăn cũng kèm thêm trà gừng nóng miễn phí tạo nên dư vị sẽ còn theo mãi bước người đi...




(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Teambuilding kết hợp tham quan thành phố đà lạt* - *Teambuilding ket hop tham quan thanh pho đa lat*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Lat* - *tour du lich Da Lat*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Lat click vào *du lịch Đà Lat* - *du lich Da Lat*

----------

